# Mexican Medical Insurance



## dstan (Nov 24, 2008)

I am a Permanent Resident. I would appreciate suggestions of (reliable) medical insurance I can get in Mexico. Do I need to be a Permanent Resident to get Seguro Popular? and how does one go about getting it? Is it a good way to go?
thanks for your suggestions..


----------



## AlanMexicali (Jun 1, 2011)

dstan said:


> I am a Permanent Resident. I would appreciate suggestions of (reliable) medical insurance I can get in Mexico. Do I need to be a Permanent Resident to get Seguro Popular? and how does one go about getting it? Is it a good way to go?
> thanks for your suggestions..


Temporary and Permanent legal residents qualify for Seguro Poular. Simply go to any enrollement module with your resident card, your CURP card, proof of address like a recent CFE bill or Telmex recent bill. They will ask questions about living space conditions, car/s ownership, home/s ownership, rent or own, how many rooms, cement, dirt or tile floors, garage or carport etc. Then enter your verbal answers to calculate whether you need to pay an annual fee. 98% pay no fee and get a 3 year contract per family. If you pay a fee per family you get a 1 year contract.

There is no exclusion to join for any pre-existing medical conditions.

Service quality provided largely depends on your location. They have a web of services connecting diagnosis and treatment of illnesses from different locations even interstate so transporting yourself to a location might be required if you live in an isolated or a low density area. Many states are miles ahead of other states in services available but the list of 289 treatments are federal so treatment is available someplace hopefully close by. They add treatment to the list regularly. 

Dialysis is one they do not have yet for example. They do have organ transplants, brain surgery, open heart surgery. They limit treatment of seniors 60 and over. For example won't do vascular surgery on anyone about 75 to 80 by calculating the risk of death from invasive surgery. They feel the patient shoul live longer to enjoy life instead of dying during or after surgery which I find different from some countries like the US.


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

In other words they do not have a hue amount of money and they have a triage system, if you are over 60 forget about organ transplants and some other treatments, the older you get and the less you get.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

citlali said:


> In other words they do not have a hue amount of money and they have a triage system, if you are over 60 forget about organ transplants and some other treatments, the older you get and the less you get.


I am 73 and I can see the logic in that system. Spending huge fractions of a health care budget trying to keep elderly people (like me) alive does not strike me as the best use of limited resources.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

TundraGreen said:


> I am 73 and I can see the logic in that system. Spending huge fractions of a health care budget trying to keep elderly people (like me) alive does not strike me as the best use of limited resources.


Will, you and I are the same age. I prefer the Mexican phrase "de la tercera edad" to "elderly". Not sure why . . .


----------



## dstan (Nov 24, 2008)

Thank you very much for this information. I will try to find a kiosk....any suggestions on how to find one?


----------

